# Afx Flex Track Its A Gas



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

i recently ran accross some old afx flex track. its really neat when your makin a huge layout and the last few pieces wont line up. ah but snap one of these in and your ready to run, with a great looking layout too.anyone got anymore of this flex track ??


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A shop here in Pittsburgh has a few. Give HobbyMasters a call (412) 281-9040.Also give ebay a try. I see them there, but never saw anyone bid on them. Maybe you can strike a deal. Only downside to the AFX flex track is that they're made like a snake's underside, running in the wrong direction makes for a bumpy ride.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Here are 2 listing from ebay

5912985408 Starting bid 9.99 no bids yet 3 days left

5912980065 Starting bid 7.00 no bids yet 3 days left



Dave


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

it get really fun when you run high powered and fast modern cars on it the track changes after every lap


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I used to put a peice of flex track in every layout I set up. They can be real fun. Most however do not like them, I guess the coils made to much resistance and they were not good for serious racers.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I understand they also are good for snagging the pickup shoes on Aurora cars and sending the springs flying. If someone has a NOS box handy, didn'y they package an extra pair of shoes and springs inside?


Marty


----------

